# libGD2 in PHP 4.2.2 unter SuSe Linux installieren



## Kaneda (5. März 2004)

Hallo, 

leider habe ich zu meiner Frage im Forum nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte, daher .... 

Ich möchte auf einer SuSE Linux Maschiene gd2 installieren (oder freischalten) kenne mich mit linux nicht so aus. Habe auf der Maschiene eine PHP Version 4.2.2 Laufen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob bei dieser version GD2 schon vorhanden ist. In der php.ini ist nur ein Eintrag über gd.so (also die GD1 version, die bei mir auch funz) 

Unter Windows war das kein Problem, da in php.ini der link zur php_gd2.dll einfach auskommentiert war, wo mann ; einfach entfernen musste und das passende php_gd2.dll datei in den ordner legen musste. 

Unter linux weiss ich leider nicht wo die *.so dateien (statt .dll wie bei win) von php liegen. 

Eigentlich weiss ich auch gar nicht ob mit meiner PHP Version 4.2.2 das einfach so geht. Ich hoffe jemand weiss wie man mit GD2 unter Suse umgeht und würde vielleicht mir bei der installation von gd2 ein paar tips geben. 

achso ja, und ich möchte meine alte php version behalten, möchte nur gd2 hinzufügen.

mfg & Danke


----------

